# She has herpes sores all over her ass



## onbalance

Hola. Me gustaría traducir la expresión de arriba al español. 

Mi intento: 

_Le han salido unas calenturas por todas las nalgas_. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## androd22

Ella tiene un doloroso herpes por todas sus nalgas /por todo su trasero


----------



## Angel Lucero

onbalance said:


> Hola. Me gustaría traducir la expresión de arriba al español.
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> _Le han salido unas calenturas por todas las nalgas_.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



In my opinion, it would be "(Ella)* Tiene llagas de herpes por todo su trasero"

*This noun can be ignored, if in previous sentences has already been established whom you're talking about

Good bye.


----------



## vivanco5555

*Tiene herpes por todo el culo* o *Tiene el culo lleno de herpes*.


----------



## Angel Lucero

It's right, but in some hispanic countries we don't call herpes "calenturas", so you might get misunderstood (like *really* misunderstood), because to get a "calentura" (agarrarse una calentura) can be: 
1) To be angry  
2) To be sexually excited.


----------



## vivanco5555

Angel Lucero said:


> It's right, but in some hispanic countries we don't call herpes "calenturas", so you might get misunderstood (like *really* misunderstood), because to get a "calentura" (agarrarse una calentura) can be:
> 1) To be angry
> 2) To be sexually excited.



Ah vaya no lo sabia disculpa. A veces desearia que la diversidad linguistica española se redujera un poco jajajaja


----------



## androd22

herpes es un enfermedad de trasmisión sexual y no creo que se le pueda cambiar de nombre, bueno esa es mi opinión


----------



## onbalance

OK, ya que la gran mayoría de los latinos en los EE.UU no son de España, evitaré usar "calentura."

¿Cómo sonaría la oración siguiente en Latinoamérica? _Tiene las fiebres por todo su trasero/culo_.


----------



## Angel Lucero

androd22, más allá de tu opinión, en cualquier diccionario, calentura es sinónimo de herpes, cuyo origen no sólo es sexual; cualquier enfermedad, tenga la forma de transmisión que tenga, puede tener varios nombres, léase: 
Diarrea se llama también cagadera, por ejemplo.


----------



## Angel Lucero

onbalance said:


> OK, ya que la gran mayoría de los latinos en los EE.UU no son de España, evitaré usar "calentura."
> 
> ¿Cómo sonaría la oración siguiente en Latinoamérica? _Tiene las fiebres por todo su trasero/culo_.



Suena a que quiere bailar reggaeton... jajajaja! 
Ponele herpes o llagas o irritación... 

Y en todo caso sería: Tiene fiebre en el trasero. 
Pero eso no es una condición médica...


----------



## androd22

Angel Lucero said:


> androd22, más allá de tu opinión, en cualquier diccionario, calentura es sinónimo de herpes, cuyo origen no sólo es sexual; cualquier enfermedad, tenga la forma de transmisión que tenga, puede tener varios nombres, léase:
> Diarrea se llama también cagadera, por ejemplo.


ok, no hay que enojarse, quizá mi opinión sea sesgada por que soy obstetra y por mi formación el nombre de una enfermedad no tiene sinónimos, es una definición inamovible, claro hablando desde el ámbito médico, y la persona que pregunta ha puesto la palabra herpes que tiene una definición médica;  pero como tú dices la gente le da diferentes nombres a las enfermedades, por ejemplo a la bronquitis tosedera


----------



## onbalance

OK. Por ahora, me quedo con "tiene llagas de herpes por todo su trasero."  Pero vamos a ver qué opinan otros usarios de este foro.


----------



## Angel Lucero

androd22 said:


> ok, no hay que enojarse, quizá mi opinión sea sesgada por que soy obstetra y por mi formación el nombre de una enfermedad no tiene sinónimos



¿Por qué me enojaría? En absoluto. 
Sólo digo que, aunque cada enfermedad tiene una definición médica específica, muchas tienen su definición coloquial, es decir: sinónimos. Si uno va al médico, resulta igual que le diga: "Tengo pediculosis" a que le diga "Tengo piojos". 
Resumiendo: En varios casos, las enfermedades son llamadas de distintas maneras.


----------



## Aviador

A mí me parece que el equivalente de _ass_ en castellano no es _trasero_ que es un término más bien neutro. _Ass_ es, según entiendo, derechamente vulgar.



Angel Lucero said:


> It's right, but in some hispanic countries we don't call herpes "calenturas", so you might get misunderstood (like *really* misunderstood), because to get a "calentura" (agarrarse una calentura) can be:
> 1) To be angry
> 2) To be sexually excited.


And also to have high fever.


----------



## onbalance

Aviador said:


> A mí me parece que el equivalente de _ass_ en castellano no es _trasero_ que es un término más bien neutro. _Ass_ es, según entiendo, derechamente vulgar.
> 
> 
> And also to have high fever.



Entonces, ¿qué dirías? 

_Tiene llagas de herpes por todo el culo_.


----------



## vivanco5555

onbalance said:


> Entonces, ¿qué dirías?
> 
> _Tiene llagas de herpes por todo el culo_.



Si, eso es. Ass se corresponde con culo.


----------



## onbalance

vivanco5555 said:


> Si, eso es. Ass se corresponde con culo.



Gracias por confirmar.


----------



## Aviador

vivanco5555 said:


> Si, eso es. Ass se corresponde con culo.


No necesariamente. En España decir _culo_ no tiene nada de vulgar; como mucho puede ser coloquial.
Me parece que no va a ser fácil encontrar una palabra que sea igualmente vulgar en todo el ámbito hispanoparlante. Quizá algo como _ojete_, no sé. Veamos que nos dicen los compañeros.


----------



## Elixabete

Tiene un brote de herpes por todo el culo/trasero.


----------



## Aviador

Elixabete said:


> Tiene un brote de herpes por todo el culo/trasero.


Ya, Elixabete, pero estamos buscando un término que sea tan vulgar, por lo tanto inapropiado en la mayoría de los contextos, como _ass_ en inglés.
_Trasero_ es más bien _bottom_ en inglés. _Culo_ sí es vulgar en gran parte de Hispanoamérica, pero no en España.


----------



## Elixabete

Pompis?es más bien cursi o nalgas?


----------



## murciana

Aquí hay un buen hilo a colación de todo esto: culo / trasero / pompis / nalgas / cola


----------



## vivanco5555

Ya Aviador pero es que no hay otra palabra. Aunque culo no sea tan grosero como en hispanoamerica, en España tampoco puedes utilizarlo así como así. Solo entre amigos y demás situaciones similares.


----------



## murciana

vivanco5555 said:


> Ya Aviador pero es que no hay otra palabra. Aunque culo no sea tan grosero como en hispanoamerica, en España tampoco puedes utilizarlo así como así. Solo entre amigos y demás situaciones similares.


Aunque buscando sinónimos, y para dar con una palabra equivalente a _ass_, he encontrado poto. No sé hasta qué punto podría servir, por aquí no me suena.


----------



## vivanco5555

murciana said:


> Aunque buscando sinónimos, y para dar con una palabra equivalente a _ass_, he encontrado poto. No sé hasta qué punto podría servir, por aquí no me suena.



En mi vida lo he oido. Además, me suena a potorro (vagina) jajaja


----------



## franzjekill

Iría tranquilamente con culo. Coloquial en España, un poco vulgar de este lado, pero lo entienden todos. Y como en esta tierra y en otras el lenguaje vulgar es cada vez más "menos vulgar", son cada vez menos los que lo encontrarán como tal.


----------



## vivanco5555

franzjekill said:


> Iría tranquilamente con culo. Coloquial en España, un poco vulgar de este lado, pero lo entienden todos. Y como en esta tierra y en otras el lenguaje vulgar es cada vez más "menos vulgar", son cada vez menos los que lo encontrarán como tal.



No lo hubiera dicho mejor.


----------



## onbalance

Entonces, ¿qué opinan? ¿La siguiente opción será la mejor? 

_Tiene un brote de herpes por todo el culo_.


----------



## vivanco5555

onbalance said:


> Entonces, ¿qué opinan? ¿La siguiente opción será la mejor?
> 
> _Tiene un brote de herpes por todo el culo_.



Excelente. Ni yo, que soy español, lo hubiera traducido mejor jaja.


----------



## BryanCr7Know

Culo suena vulgar para mí y en COL.
Lo menos vulgar sería cola.

Me imagino si yo dijera culo delante de personas muy educadas...me mirarían como...

Culo entre amigos.


----------



## onbalance

vivanco5555 said:


> Excelente. Ni yo, que soy español, lo hubiera traducido mejor jaja.



Gracias por confirmar. Saludos.


----------



## Angel Lucero

Un espectá-culo...


----------

